# Java moss and Excel?



## VictoriaLeigh (Jul 25, 2012)

Will Excel kill Java Moss? I'd like to use Excel in my tank to provide some co2, but I don't want to kill the moss.


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

Not in my experience.
Mind you, I use generic excel and that may make some difference but I doubt it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nope, moss does just fine with excel. i dose it in a tank that has xmas, flame, fissidens, mini fissidens, and pelia. and java is supposedly the hardiest. 
but excel doest add CO2. its an alternative carbon source. its important to understand that glutaraldehyde (the organic compound in excel) is a source of carbon that plants can use other than CO2, but will not increase the [CO2] in your water. it is also not nearly as good for plants as CO2 (though still MUCH better than nothing).


----------



## VictoriaLeigh (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'm brand new at aquatic plants and aquarium keeping overall, so doing real co2 isn't in my near future. For now I'll dose with excel and if I find I don't kill all my plants I will probably invest in co2.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive read that round pellia (Susswassertang) and ricca may be sentative to Excel but mosses in general should be unafected. How are you using Excel? 

There are three general methods:

Full tank: the most popular method but also the most risky since the amount and frequency is higher.

Spot treatment: using a syringe to apply to particular areas

Excel bath: removing algae infacted plants, rocks or driftwood and dunking them in a 25% solution of excel for 5 minutes...


----------

